# ISTA & INPA software downloads...still available?



## Used & Abused (10 mo ago)

Hi, new member here. I've been a follower for awhile and used a lot of advice I read on this site. I have a question: everybody recommends INPA and INSTA for helping to adapt transfer case to new fluid. I have a 2006 325xi manual trans sedan that I just replaced the transfer case actuator and fluid with BMW fluid. The actuator has a new resistor and my current scan tools don't have a adapt option. I looked for INPA and ISTA but it seems all the links are down. What are my options? I don't want to go to a dealer and would like the software to work on my BMW as it seems this software is useful for many things. Anybody know how to download the software from somewhere? I have the connector cable I bought on Amazon, but can't find the software. Thanks in advance, Rick.


----------



## e90Dude (Jul 13, 2021)

You can still download BimmerTools off of Bimmer Geek which is INPA and some other tools. 









Downloads


Find K+DCAN & Enet Cables and the Bmw Software you need all in one place.




www.bimmergeeks.net


----------

